# What are Visa requirements for Canadian Citizens



## Thaqalain (Oct 17, 2010)

If they are Citizens of Canada and going to be hired by multinational companies based in UAE.
Kindly describe in detail with type and fee for visa to land in UAE. Are they allowed to enter with Canadian Passports?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Same as they are for the other 32 nationalities who get a stamp on arrival.

Are you serious? You're planning to come to UAE and can't be arsed to do some very basic homework.


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

...this is going to sound really mean but there are so much information about this in the site already...doing a little bit of search and research will certainly help you answer your question and more...please do not be lazy...


----------

